# What Is Your Christmas Menu?



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

For those of us making dinner Christmas Eve or Christmas Day, what will you be serving? What kind of sides?

I stopped cooking a few years ago. Now I order pizzas and serve fresh fruit and salad, so I'm trying to vicariously nibble on your traditional dinners!


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 24, 2019)

To start we’ll have a cheese board my granddaughter will make. My daughter will be doing the cooking at my house.  Prime Rib, Ham, baked potatoes, mashed potatoes, carrots, green bean casserole. For dessert she made Chocolate Cream Pie ( from scratch) her grandmothers recipe! This is my first Christmas with my family in 20 years since we were in Florida they were here in NE. I hope you all enjoy your day no matter the food.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

OMG. we have so much food in the fridge and freezers I couldn't tell you what we'll be having.

It's only going to be us 2 tomorrow, and hubs is Vegan so we never eat the same meals...

I may have duck rolls with hoisin and plum sauce ... or I could have Gammon joint  with baked potato and veggies... and make the rest into Bacon and lentil soup... or I could have smoked salmon or trout... or I could have chicken and ham & leek pie with veggies ..or I could just have nibbles at lots of other things..pigs in blankets..or blini's and lobster mousse..  so much choice...but it won't be much of anything whatever we choose because neither of us are big eaters.. . Long gone are the days of slaving over a hot stove all day for lots of people


----------



## Keesha (Dec 24, 2019)

We are having a classic, traditional  turkey dinner with all the trimmings including stuffing, roast potatoes, carrots, parsnips, fennel root, gravy, cranberry sauce, side salad, dinner rolls, gluten free cake with ice cream and hazel nut coffee to finish. ( I may have a splash of baileys in mine)

We also have some sliced glazed ham already cooked.

Note: I think I’ve already gained back all the weight I lost


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 24, 2019)

Ham, mashed taters, a veggie, & pie.
Not necessarily all in that order..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

*The thing is about ''classic Christmas dinners'' is that we as brits have that as our traditional Sunday lunch every week.. so it's not anything to look forward to at the festive season. Yesterday after shopping we went to the pub which of course is all decked out in Christmas style, and we had a typical Sunday/Christmas  lunch ..Roast beef, roast potaoes, Yorkshire puddings, 3 veggies, cranberry sauce, beef gravy .. etc..  so I try and have something a little different on Christmas day *


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

Does anyone still stuff celery with cream cheese?


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Does anyone still stuff celery with cream cheese?


Yes, me!  it’s been awhile but I think I still remember how!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2019)

Tonight I'll have a piece of breaded haddock, cabbage salad, and fries.

Tomorrow my big treat for breakfast is a ruby red grapefruit from Florida.  It may not seem like a big deal but I have to limit grapefruit because of my statin medication so it's a once a year treat for me.

Lunch will be ham, kielbasa w/horseradish, glazed sweet potatoes, cabbage salad, and green beans.  I was going to make a small dish of apple crisp but I've decided to hold off and have a dish of ice cream with SF maple syrup and a few chopped pecans.

I don't bake anymore but it doesn't seem like Christmas without an old biscuit tin lined with wax paper and filled with homemade treats so I dipped a few pecan halves in SF dark chocolate to make me feel like I'm still in the game.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2019)

Christmas Eve (family and a few guests):
Apps:
Cold shrimp with homemade chili sauce
Smoked whitefish
Crudites with hummus

Dinner:
Tortellini Alfredo
Sausage, peppers & onions (regular and vegan sausage versions)
Sauteed mushrooms
Pizza (dairy and vegan versions)
Caesar salad

Christmas cookies!!!  

Christmas Day (family only):
Leftover apps from Christmas Eve
Shrimp scampi
Tofu scampi
Diced red potatoes with rosemary & sage
Green beans amandine 
Refreshed leftovers from the day before (my kids love these foods and would be raiding the fridge to get them out if I didn't serve them again)

Christmas cookies and whatever desserts my daughter & DILs bring.  

Not all are vegan foods, but we make exceptions on Christmas Eve & Day.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Christmas Eve (family and a few guests):
> Apps:
> Cold shrimp with homemade chili sauce
> Smoked whitefish
> ...


I'm calling for a plane ticket now....


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'm calling for a plane ticket now....


I'll set a place at the table.  What time should I expect you?  ♥


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I'll set a place at the table.  What time should I expect you?  ♥


About 5pm your time. I'll take an Uber from LAX.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2019)

Try to fly into Burbank, if possible.  The 405 is horrific at that time of day.  

Please remember to bring your wrapped "Tipsy Elephant" gift for the exchange.  Liquor that most folks would like with value of $20-$25.  It's a hoot!  

p.s. We already bought non-alcoholic gifts for the kids so they get to join in the fun.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Try to fly into Burbank, if possible.  The 405 is horrific at that time of day.
> 
> Please remember to bring your wrapped "Tipsy Elephant" gift for the exchange.  Liquor that most folks would like with value of $20-$25.  It's a hoot!
> 
> p.s. We already bought non-alcoholic gifts for the kids so they get to join in the fun.


I'll bring the booze; what a nice idea. But Burbank's runway is so short. I know, I'll just grab a chopper at LAX and land on your roof!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 24, 2019)

Aunt Bea,  why not change your statin.  Simvastatin is the only one that excludes grapefruit completely.  Other ones are  OK with grapefruit in moderation.

Now dinner..... fairly traditional in the Lightning household. Roast turkey, pork or ham,  stuffing, roast potatoes and veg - probably parsnips and sprouts.  And of course, wine.   
No starter or pudding.


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

If my oven works, roasted chicken thighs, sweet potato puffs and Brussels sprouts. If not, braised chicken thighs and microwaved Brussels sprouts.

Last year I had chicken nuggets, cauliflower puffs, baked potatoes and homemade cranberry relish.



Christmas 2017, I had beef tips with mushrooms, broccoli, mashed sweet potato and homemade cranberry relish.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 24, 2019)

Spaghetti, garlic bread, salad, vegan cupcakes and ice cream.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 24, 2019)

We are going to my brother's Christmas Eve....We all bring something...I made Crab's and Spaghetti...Red gravy....Spaghetti will be made at 
my brother's....We have 7 fishes....Everyone brings an item...Gift's for everyone...I'm about to load the care with gifts....


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 24, 2019)

peppermint said:


> We are going to my brother's Christmas Eve....We all bring something...I made Crab's and Spaghetti...Red gravy....Spaghetti will be made at
> my brother's....We have 7 fishes....Everyone brings an item...Gift's for everyone...I'm about to load the care with gifts....



We have the same tradition of the 7 fishes on Christmas Eve. On Christmas day we are having the wedding soup, Lasagna ,salad, and cannoli's ,cake and ice cream for desert. This year my daughter is having dinner at her house for all of us. She said she only wants me to be there and not worry about doing any of the cooking.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 24, 2019)

Tomorrow it will be Greek Moussaka and homemade apple pie, green salad and red wine.  It's only me.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Tomorrow it will be Greek Moussaka and homemade apple pie, green salad and red wine.  It's only me.
> 
> View attachment 85648View attachment 85649


Maybe I can swing by from Los Angeles for some leftover Moussaka.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 24, 2019)

Only the two of us so I bought some steaks to go wit this recipe. We'll have a baked ppotato and corn on the cob too.
https://natashaskitchen.com/filet-mignon-recipe-mushroom-sauce-video/


----------



## Catlady (Dec 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Maybe I can swing by from Los Angeles for some leftover Moussaka.View attachment 85650


If you do that to a few other places you'll become the "Flying Food Santa"  LOL  You're welcome to half my Moussaka.


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Try to fly into Burbank, if possible.  The 405 is horrific at that time of day.
> 
> Please remember to bring your wrapped "Tipsy Elephant" gift for the exchange.  Liquor that most folks would like with value of $20-$25.  It's a hoot!
> 
> p.s. We already bought non-alcoholic gifts for the kids so they get to join in the fun.


I suggest Orange County, although further, it's bigger and the runways are longer.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Does anyone still stuff celery with cream cheese?


No, but make a famous hotel "tea sandwich" of cream cheese, dates, black walnuts on brown bread.  That is wonderful!


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> OMG. we have so much food in the fridge and freezers I couldn't tell you what we'll be having.
> 
> It's only going to be us 2 tomorrow, and hubs is Vegan so we never eat the same meals...
> 
> I may have duck rolls with hoisin and plum sauce ... or I could have gammon joint  with baked potato and veggies... and make the rest into Bacon and lentil soup... or I could have smoked salmon or trout... or I could have chicken and ham & leek pie with veggies ..or I could just have nibbles at lots of other things..pigs in blankets..or blini's and lobster mousse..  so much choice...but it won't be much of anything whatever we choose because neither of us are big eaters.. . Long gone are the days of slaving over a hot stove all day for lots of people


Bacon and lentil soup sounds like an old Pennsylvania Dutch soup called Ham & Bean Soup. I thought hoisin and plum sauce were the same? And, what are duck rolls? I'm guessing that it's a roll stuffed with duck.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 24, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Christmas Eve (family and a few guests):
> Apps:
> Cold shrimp with homemade chili sauce
> Smoked whitefish
> ...


You must be the most popular hostess around your area. You sure know how to eat.


----------



## charry (Dec 24, 2019)

Traditional here....
Turkey , stuffing,  yorkshire pudds, .pigs in blankets....Brussels with bacon,... honeyed parsnips, ...maple carrots, cauli  cheese, .....peas,... crispy roast pots., bread sauce ......rich turkey gravy..... 
followed by ,christmas pudd, thick cream and custard....


----------



## charry (Dec 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *The thing is about ''classic Christmas dinners'' is that we as brits have that as our traditional Sunday lunch every week.. so it's not anything to look forward to at the festive season. Yesterday after shopping we went to the pub which of course is all decked out in Christmas style, and we had a typical Sunday/Christmas  lunch ..Roast beef, roast potaoes, Yorkshire puddings, 3 veggies, cranberry sauce, beef gravy .. etc..  so I try and have something a little different on Christmas day *





we never eat trad sunday lunch now, so look forward to the xmas dinner


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

charry said:


> Traditional here....
> Turkey , stuffing,  yorkshire pudds, .pigs in blankets....Brussels with bacon,... honeyed parsnips, ...maple carrots, cauli  cheese, .....peas,... crispy roast pots., bread sauce ......rich turkey gravy.....
> followed by ,christmas pudd, thick cream and custard....


OMG, Charry I wish I could taste your dinner!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

Americans eat lunch 6 days a week, but most of us call that meal Dinner on Sundays because it's considered a special day with a larger and more special meal. Same with holidays, it's always Dinner.

Families often gather for Sunday dinner here, too. Typically a roast of beef, roasted chicken or ham for the protein. Many families in my area will also include or stay strictly to ethnic dishes.

My favorite was a roast leg of lamb seasoned with tiny slivers of garlic, mashed potatoes, creamed peas and salad.

We don't call dessert "pudding" and my mother never made any. I think what we call pudding, you would call custard.

It's all good!


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

There a Christmas song that has the phrase, "Bring us some figgy pudding". Did anyone ever want to know what figgy pudding is? Here is a recipe - sounds easy enough:

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/warm-sticky-figgy-pudding-recipe-1918585


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 24, 2019)

Posted already in a similar thread, but it's breakfast for supper Christmas Eve with homemade gluten free biscuits for our lovely Celiac Disease genetics.  Childhood party snacks such as the original recipe Chex mix (modified for gluten free), a big pot of gumbo, garlic bread, salad, homemade pecan fudge and an assortment of homemade pies for the Christmas celebration.  Chess pie is always on the menu.  Others vary.  Party foods vary but usually include hot pepper jelly and cream cheese, creamed Brie with walnuts and honey.


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Americans eat lunch 6 days a week, but most of us call that meal Dinner on Sundays because it's considered a special day with a larger and more special meal. Same with holidays, it's always Dinner.
> 
> Families often gather for Sunday dinner here, too. Typically a roast of beef, roasted chicken or ham for the protein. Many families in my area will also include or stay strictly to ethnic dishes.
> 
> ...



You were doing good until you wrote “leg of lamb.” I cannot eat sheep meat no way, no how. The texture alone nauseates me. 

I remember in the movie by Charles Dickens, A Christmas Carol” and Bob Cratchit mentioned that he was making a spiced punch. It sounded more like a wine. Was it? He also made a plum pudding. Is that also something the Brits still eat? 

The reason I say that I believe the punch is a wine is because I think he was letting it ferment.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

oldman said:


> You were doing good until you wrote “leg of lamb.” I cannot eat sheep meat no way, no how. The texture alone nauseates me.
> 
> I remember in the movie by Charles Dickens, A Christmas Carol” and Bob Cratchit mentioned that he was making a spiced punch. It sounded more like a wine. Was it? He also made a plum pudding. Is that also something the Brits still eat?
> 
> The reason I say that I believe the punch is a wine is because I think he was letting it ferment.


I think they do eat plum pudding, figgy puddings, Christmas puddings, etc but to us, they are sticky cakes.

I wonder how Brits designate a cake as a pudding and other cakes as cake.

Maybe the punch your speaking of we call mulled wine? Which I dislike.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 24, 2019)

A near disaster:

I started to make my Moussaka this afternoon (photo was from another time).  I bought 3 eggplants Sunday, there were no blemishes on skin and they were firm.  When I was slicing them the pulp was brown!  They didn't smell or anything.  I didn't want to drive 12 miles for just 3 eggplants with all the mad traffic but I still wanted my favorite dish.  So, I cut off the ends which were the ''browner'', and used the middle parts.  I doubt I'll die, but if I never post again after tomorrow, *Adios Amigos*.

Just in case I survive but had to throw it out, I also made some Cheesy Zucchini Bake (photo below) for my Christmas celebration.  And now I no longer trust myself buying eggplant.  No skin blemishes and firm to the touch, and how come they were brown?  I don't mean a few brown spots near the seeds, brown all over but worst near the ends.  WTF???

Here is my Cheesy Zucchini Bake with cheddar and cubed bread


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

oldman said:


> I suggest Orange County, although further, it's bigger and the runways are longer.


Thanks, OM!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2019)

Whatever my DIL is making I'll be eating.  I know she'll start off with pasta, probably her mother's ravioli, and then the protein which would have once lived on land and had parents.  I'm betting there will be asparagus.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

@Catlady, Good luck with your eggplant. I tried looking this up, but didn't see anything as you described.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> OMG. we have so much food in the fridge and freezers I couldn't tell you what we'll be having.
> 
> It's only going to be us 2 tomorrow, and hubs is Vegan so we never eat the same meals...
> 
> I may have duck rolls with hoisin and plum sauce ... or I could have Gammon joint  with baked potato and veggies... and make the rest into Bacon and lentil soup... or I could have smoked salmon or trout... or I could have chicken and ham & leek pie with veggies ..or I could just have nibbles at lots of other things..pigs in blankets..or blini's and lobster mousse..  so much choice...but it won't be much of anything whatever we choose because neither of us are big eaters.. . Long gone are the days of slaving over a hot stove all day for lots of people


Just curious, how do you handle cooking-wise being a carnivore and your husband a vegan?  Must be quite a hassle.  I am a vegetarian and I would never cook for a carnivore.  When my daughter and family visited, all carnivores, they either ate what I made or they brought their own meat dishes or we all went to a restaurant and everyone ordered what they wanted.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Just curious, how do you handle cooking-wise being a carnivore and your husband a vegan?  Must be quite a hassle.  I am a vegetarian and I would never cook for a carnivore.  When my daughter and family visited, all carnivores, they either ate what I made or they brought their own meat dishes or we all went to a restaurant and everyone ordered what they wanted.


 You're right it's a bit of a hassle, noneless than t trying to keep the vegan stuff away from the meats in the fridge.. that's very annoying..

.. He mainly cooks for himself..I'll cook  veggies like ratatouille  for him, but he cooks his own vegan foods (tofu and quorn sausages and vegan  non dairy cheese.., or veggie curries etc) ..or he eats rice and beans, with added spicy sauces.. and salads.. .


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Does anyone still stuff celery with cream cheese?



My mom used to.  And sprinkle paprika on top. I should do it some time.  For a snack sometimes, she would use peanut butter instead of the cream cheese.  
I had bought a roast to cook tomorrow, but decided to cook it today. I had some for an early dinner tonight, and will have more tomorrow.  If there is any meat left ( it was a VERY small roast) I am going to cube it up and freeze it to either put in a future soup, or batch of chili.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 24, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> My mom used to.  And sprinkle paprika on top. I should do it some time.  For a snack sometimes, she would use peanut butter instead of the cream cheese.
> I had bought a roast to cook tomorrow, but decided to cook it today. I had some for an early dinner tonight, and will have more tomorrow.  If there is any meat left ( it was a VERY small roast) I am going to cube it up and freeze it to either put in a future soup, or batch of chili.


I love peanut butter on celery sticks.

I also changed my mind and had the Moussaka tonight, will have the other dinner tomorrow.  Hope I don't get sick from the brown/spoiled eggplant tonight.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 24, 2019)

Seafood gumbo with rice and cornbread. sweet tea, cokes, Dr pepper and water.  Pecan pie, banana pudding and sweet potato pie for dessert.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 24, 2019)

charry said:


> Traditional here....
> Turkey , stuffing,  yorkshire pudds, .pigs in blankets....Brussels with bacon,... honeyed parsnips, ...maple carrots, cauli  cheese, .....peas,... crispy roast pots., bread sauce ......rich turkey gravy.....
> followed by ,christmas pudd, thick cream and custard....


Translation needed here.
What are crispy roast pots?
Brussel spouts with bacon wrapped around them?
That sounds like a healthy sprout but goooood.

What’s bread sauce?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2019)

My husband is making some pork in enchilada sauce, served in whole wheat tortillas.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 24, 2019)

Rib eye steaks, baked potatoes w/butter, sour cream & chives and a tossed garden salad with a homemade red wine vinaigrette dressing.  Lemon meringue pie for dessert.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 24, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Seafood gumbo ...



Another gumbo!  I've seen several facebook friends posting about making their traditional Christmas gumbo.  Wonder how the gumbo for Christmas idea got started in the South?


----------



## Kadee (Dec 24, 2019)

It’s hot here in Australia 
We don't eat like we used to so we opted for a light christmas lunch ..a homemade prawn cocktail
with the addition of Avocado/ mango / and homemade seafood sauce ....yes our Christmas luch has  passed It’s mid afternoon on CD here


----------



## terry123 (Dec 24, 2019)

We started doing the gumbo at Christmas as we cook for New Years and Thanksgiving.  Instead of me doing it this year daughter has ordered from Abes Cajun Café.  I was wrong about CVS being closed for Christmas. The pharmacy will be closed but the store will be open.  One of the grands works the store so she will not get home until four in the afternoon. So we will eat after that and open gifts.  No worries as we will work around it. Main thing  us all together and being grateful for what God has given us.


----------



## charry (Dec 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Translation needed here.
> What are crispy roast pots?
> Brussel spouts with bacon wrapped around them?
> That sounds like a healthy sprout but goooood.
> ...





lol all lovely food.....just eaten it ....mmmmmm.
(google it ) merry christmas ...


----------



## charry (Dec 25, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> It’s hot here in Australia
> We don't eat like we used to so we opted for a light christmas lunch ..a homemade View attachment 85672prawn cocktail
> with the addition of Avocado/ mango / and homemade seafood sauce ....yes our Christmas luch has  passed It’s mid afternoon on CD here





Mmmm now that looks yummy.....my friend is in australia, and has similar cold meals


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

I did give the oven a little resuscitation and got it to work. Chicken thighs, sweet potato puffs and Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 25, 2019)

debodun said:


> I did give the oven a little resuscitation and got it to work. Chicken thighs, sweet potato puffs and Brussels sprouts.
> 
> View attachment 85765


Hey, Deb...thought that was "fried okra" in the middle!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Brussel spouts with bacon wrapped around them?



@Seeker posted the recipe post #32, I made it, and it was good and went into my recipe box.  I use fake bacon and it was still good.  I'm assuming it's the same recipe as Charry's.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/brussel-sprouts.44584/page-2#post-1177699


----------



## Catlady (Dec 25, 2019)

Catlady said:


> A near disaster:
> 
> I started to make my Moussaka this afternoon (photo was from another time).  I bought 3 eggplants Sunday, there were no blemishes on skin and they were firm.  When I was slicing them the pulp was brown!  They didn't smell or anything.  I didn't want to drive 12 miles for just 3 eggplants with all the mad traffic but I still wanted my favorite dish.  So, I cut off the ends which were the ''browner'', and used the middle parts.  I doubt I'll die, but if I never post again after tomorrow, *Adios Amigos*.
> 
> ...


 
Well, last night I ate the Moussaka made with the ''rotten"? eggplants and* I'm still alive*.  I will now be afraid to buy them, but that was the first time they were brown like that, other times they just had small brown spots near the seeds.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

Catlady said:


> @Seeker posted the recipe post #32, I made it, and it was good and went into my recipe box.  I use fake bacon and it was still good.  I'm assuming it's the same recipe as Charry's.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/brussel-sprouts.44584/page-2#post-1177699


Thanks Catlady and after all that I forgot to cook the brussel sprouts but did manage to cook the turkey, make some gluten free stuffing and brown turkey gravy. Yummmm.... now I have to wait a bit for dessert.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2019)

A little later today we (Suzy dog) are going to have western ribs with bbq sauce, and brussel sprouts--baked in the oven.  Should be yummy..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

Christmas is almost over here... only 2 hours to go..

About an hour ago I had Scallops and prawns in a Lobster Bisque with parmesan cheese...for supper..

I'm eating chocolate now..


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 25, 2019)

Shepherd's pie, green beans jello salad and lemon merangue pie for dessert.  Very simple.  We plan to eat in the log cabin room, with a virtual fireplace and a new red vinyl, Sinatra Christmas LP in the background.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Well, last night I ate the Moussaka made with the ''rotten"? eggplants and* I'm still alive*.  I will now be afraid to buy them, but that was the first time they were brown like that, other times they just had small brown spots near the seeds.


I'm so happy you survived!!!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

Lol clearly I didn’t communicate what I ate properly but here’s dessert.
Dairy free expresso faux cheesecake with cold coffee expresso dairy free ced dessert


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

Sorry your eggplants were rotten 
Glad you didn’t die Catlady


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Shepherd's pie, green beans jello salad and lemon merangue pie for dessert.  Very simple.  We plan to eat in the log cabin room, with a virtual fireplace and a new red vinyl, Sinatra Christmas LP in the background.
> 
> View attachment 85787


----------



## Catlady (Dec 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Thanks Catlady and after all that I forgot to cook the brussel sprouts but did manage to cook the turkey, make some gluten free stuffing and brown turkey gravy. Yummmm.... now I have to wait a bit for dessert. View attachment 85785


Looks terrific, enjoy!  Do make the brussell sprouts another time, they are delicious.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Looks terrific, enjoy!  Do make the brussell sprouts another time, they are delicious.


I had brussel sprouts and was looking forward to making them. My husband is sick today so was sleeping for most part of the day. It has nothing to do with why I didn’t make them but I’m using it as an excuse anyway. The poor guy. At least he didn’t moan and complain all day long. Of course I had my ear plugs in .... 

I’m kidding. Lol


----------



## Catlady (Dec 25, 2019)

After I made the apple pie, I had a lot of crust leftover from where you cut them around the rim of the pan.  I just HATE to throw away food, so I gathered them up and rolled it all out and filled it with blueberries and some sugar and flour and oats and cinnamon and cooked it alongside the pie.  Next time I will have to do a better job of sealing the edges, maybe moisten them with water or egg.  A lot of juice dripped out.   But, hey, now I have another dessert to get fat on.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 25, 2019)

oldman said:


> You were doing good until you wrote “leg of lamb.” I cannot eat sheep meat no way, no how. The texture alone nauseates me.
> 
> I remember in the movie by Charles Dickens, A Christmas Carol” and Bob Cratchit mentioned that he was making a spiced punch. It sounded more like a wine. Was it? He also made a plum pudding. Is that also something the Brits still eat?
> 
> The reason I say that I believe the punch is a wine is because I think he was letting it ferment.



I can't eat lamb, either.  The smell of it cooking makes me feel ill.  I don't know what there is about it, but it has always been that way.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I can't eat lamb, either.  The smell of it cooking makes me feel ill.  I don't know what there is about it, but it has always been that way.


Me too. Lamb tastes the way it smells. One can’t help but think of bah bah black sheep while eating.  Edit: I can’t help but think of bah bah black sheep


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 25, 2019)

Back in the day, I always made a huge pot of posole on Christmas Eve and we ate it with tortillas after we got back from church.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 25, 2019)

I made a big batch of taco soup last night. Its super good.


----------



## drifter (Dec 25, 2019)

We had egg noodles with meat sauce. Pumpkin pie for desert.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2019)

What do I think about lamb?   Not ba-a-a-a-ad!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Me too. Lamb tastes the way it smells. One can’t help but think of bah bah black sheep while eating.  Edit: I can’t help but think of bah bah black sheep


When I was young my mother sometimes made lamb.  It didn't float my boat and I therefore haven't had it since I was completely free to choose what I ate.  40 years or more.  

One of my sons had a HS burger joint job at 16. The Greek immigrant owners were nearly always on site and quite traditional. Son was working a few days before Easter, opened the walk-in fridge and hanging there was, as he described it, a lamb that looked like it had been turned inside out. Freaked him out! 

As was his style, he named said lamb, waxed poetic about poor Buttercup and her sad fate, and turned this unpleasant incident into a rather hilarious anecdote. To this day, if anyone says the word buttercup, our family response is, "too soon." 

Son and his wife are strict vegans for animal cruelty reasons.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 26, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Son and his wife are strict vegans for animal cruelty reasons.


I became a vegetarian at 42 for the cruelty reasons.  I very seldom use real milk, mostly use soy, the eggs I buy are cage-free, and I do eat way too much cheese.  I doubt I could be a vegan, but I admire the heck of them.  ❤


----------



## peppermint (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't eat red meat....My daughter in law made a Roast for my husband, her and son.....I made eggplant....I cut the round's and olive oil, salt
pepper, and bread crumbs......My Oven broke...I have another small oven and made the eggplant,  It worked!!!   I put red gravy and mozerella
cheese melted on top....My granddaughter also ate the eggplant...She is a vegetarian!....But we all ate the banana cream pie.....Yum!!!! 
That was on Christmas Day.....
We were at my Brother's on Christmas Night....Fun all around....


----------

